# One last attempt to catch trout in the surf, again



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Tried this a few weeks ago but surf was blown out. Went to the 2cool party yesterday and the water was cool but not uncomfortable for a fat boy like me with my own built in wet suit!

This is forecast for the surf this week. Tuesday and Wednesday look dead calm.

Tide movement looks decent. Low tide like 8:30 to 9:00 am both days.

If it sucks, I will blame it on the super full moon.

Not sure what to throw. Will probably bring the whole load and get some shrimp or mullet too.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I never done any good this late in the yr.


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

dbarham said:


> I never done any good this late in the yr.


Not to be a Debbie downer, but I I thought specs move to deeper water when the temperature goes down? 


gigem87 said:


> Tried this a few weeks ago but surf was blown out. Went to the 2cool party yesterday and the water was cool but not uncomfortable for a fat boy like me with my own built in wet suit!
> 
> This is forecast for the surf this week. Tuesday and Wednesday look dead calm.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

bong said:


> Not to be a Debbie downer, but I I thought specs move to deeper water when the temperature goes down?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Not in the surf!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Not familiar with the area you fish. 
Here in NC we catch Trout when it really cold. Waders & multi layers are a must.
Surf temps are more constant while air drop. Sand heats up quicker & holds heat. 
Sometimes in Dec. we fish in short sleeves. 
Tide & wind direction will determine good day from bad. 

Check out time date stamps on pictures. ...... ICM


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The color and contrast on those specs are really something. Great looking tout.
I see a familiar looking artificial there too.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

The Galveston webcams look pretty sweet this morning. If you get the chance to go, good luck and post up with results. The thought of one last surf trip has crossed my mind as well. Might give it a shot myself over the next couple of days.


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

Nice looking pics and thanks for the info.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> The color and contrast on those specs are really something. Great looking tout.
> I see a familiar looking artificial there too.


Those are mostly ocean or near inlet Trout. So they have a brighter whiter look.
River Trout tend to be darker , stained from the tannic water. ...... ICM


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

i tried casting on the beach many times without results ..... lol

i will keep trying now


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day. I am locked and loaded. Report to follow. Wish we luck!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Beautiful sunrise, water was flat as a pancake and gin clear. Caught two Spanish mackerel early. That was it. Very disappointing.










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous man. Sorry the fishing wasn't that great. Can beat a beautiful sunrise like that though. Rather have been there then sitting here in my cube.


----------

